# NEWMEN Fade Lagerspiel beim Laufrad Evolution SL X.A.25



## _cappuccino_ (4. September 2021)

Hallo,

habe heute festgestellt dass an meinem Cube AMS 100 C:68 SL am Hinterrad beim Wackeln leichtes, seitliches Spiel besteht.

Dieses äußert sich durch ein Klackgeräusch. Kann man dieses Spiel einstellen? Das Hinterrad ist fest angezogen.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. September 2021)

Ich habe nun mal den Freilauf entfernt. Wenn ich die Achse seitlich bewege dann hat diese leicht Spiel.
Inwiefern ist hier Spiel normal? Oder sollte es generell kein Spiel haben? Das Laufrad ist noch kein Jahr alt :-(




Bei Newmen kann man die Lager ordern. Welche sind die inneren Lager?





						Newmen - Ersatzteile
					

Du bist auf der Suche nach den passenden Ersatzteilen für dein Road Laufrad, MTB oder E-MTB Wir haben garantiert das passende Ersatzteil




					www.newmen-components.de
				




Denke die Achse ist nur "reingeklopft"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maertin (5. September 2021)

Lustig.. oder traurig. Hab das gleiche Phänomen letzte woche bei meinem 30er Hinterrad festgestellt. Dann werde ich wohl auch mal den Freilauf abnehmen und das checken. 6 Monate altes Laufrad 🙄


----------



## maertin (5. September 2021)

doppelt, dank Google Login 👌


----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. September 2021)

Habe meins nun zerlegt und das Lager sieht auf der Innenseite trotz reichlich Fett so aus :-(
Wohlgemerkt ist das mein Schönwetter-Rad, was so gut wie kein Wasser sieht. 

Die Lager des Freilaufs und das Lager der Bremsscheibenseite sind ok. Nur dieses eine Lager unterm Freilauf ist zur Nabeninnenseite so rostig.

Das Problem: Es sind laut Newmen CN Lager verbaut. Newmen Lager finde ich online aber nur mit Lagerluft C3 aus älteren Naben, wo man das Lagerspiel noch einstellen konnte. Das macht die ganze Sache nicht leicht.


----------



## maertin (6. September 2021)

Die aktuellen MTB FADE Naben sind laut Newmen wohl wie folgt aufgebaut:


			https://www.newmen-components.de/cms_client/cms_file.aspx?FileId=a67ca8fe-6f3f-4952-acc7-b46110e90bb1
		


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welches Lager es bei Dir jetzt genau ist (8, 9, 10?) aber die gibt's zB hier:








						NEWMEN Rillenkugellager BB CB C3 LULH
					

Das Rillenkugellager BB CB C3 LULH von NEWMEN – schmal, leicht und sehr drehfreudig Das Rillenkugellager BB CB C3 LULH von NEWMEN ist doppelt gedichtet und enthält leichtlaufendes Spezialfett mit guten Korrosions- und Ausblutungseigenschaften. Das pa




					www.bike-components.de
				





Darf ich fragen, ob Du ne Anleitung fürs Zerlegen gefunden hast oder ist es mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (6. September 2021)

Hallo @maertin

das Lager mit dem rostigen Fett ist das Lager Nr. 9

Diese Lager habe ich auch gefunden, jedoch muss man hier die Bezeichnungen kennen.
Verbaut sind CN Lager, die in diesem Shop sind C3 Lager. Dh, die Lagerluft ist hier größer und eigentlich für Fade 2 Naben, bei denen das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden kann.

Ich habe mir nun die beiden Lager bestellt:
MTRX Solid Oil 61903/6903 2RS (Lager Nr. 9)
MTRX Solid Oil 61803/6803 2RS (Lager Nr. 8)

Der Ausbau war nicht schwer. Kassette demontieren, Bremsscheibe demontieren, Endkappen links und rechts über die Nut außen und einem Tuch herunter klopfen, Freilauf abziehen, von der Bremsscheiben Seite mit einem Gummihammer auf die Achse klopfen. Dann fliegt das Lager raus.


----------



## maertin (6. September 2021)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Diese Lager habe ich auch gefunden, jedoch muss man hier die Bezeichnungen kennen.
> Verbaut sind CN Lager, die in diesem Shop sind C3 Lager. Dh, die Lagerluft ist hier größer und eigentlich für Fade 2 Naben, bei denen das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden kann.
> 
> Ich habe mir nun die beiden Lager bestellt:
> ...


Ach echt? Verrückt, dann sind die Typ Angaben in dem PDF im Endeffekt falsch oder irreführend? Jetzt seh ich erst das Google da Mist auspuckt und man bei bc auch nur die C3 gelistet bekommt. Danke für die Alternativen! Seltsam das Newmen die nicht anbieten (kann).



_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Der Ausbau war nicht schwer. Kassette demontieren, Bremsscheibe demontieren, Endkappen links und rechts über die Nut außen und einem Tuch herunter klopfen, Freilauf abziehen, von der Bremsscheiben Seite mit einem Gummihammer auf die Achse klopfen. Dann fliegt das Lager raus.


Vielen Dank, das klingt wirklich nicht wahnsinning kompliziert. Und Zusammenbau dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge?
Hab damit keine Erfahrung, aber probiere alle mechanischen Reparaturen am Rad am liebsten erst mal selber aus.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (6. September 2021)

Nein. Im PDF steht CN, nicht C3 Lager... Das ist richtig und solche CN sind auch verbaut.

Ich montierte zuerst das Lager auf der Freilauf Seite, dann die Achse rein und dann die gegenüber liegende Seite. Mit einer halb Zoll Nuss geht das Prima.

Wenn du es umgekehrt machst brauchst du ein längeres Rohr, da auf der Freilauf Seite die Achse weiter raus steht.


----------



## maertin (6. September 2021)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Nein. Im PDF steht CN, nicht C3 Lager... Das ist richtig und solche CN sind auch verbaut.


Während Du geantwortet hast, ist mir das auch schlußendlich aufgefallen. 

Danke für die Anleitung, das klingt alles machbar und werde ich mir bei schlechtem Wetter auch mal vornehmen. Aktuell ist das Rad noch nutzbar und ich gehe von minimalem Spiel aus, aber muss auf jeden Fall gemacht werden.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (6. September 2021)

So enorm ist das Spiel bei mir auch nicht gewesen. Kann die nächsten Tage eh nicht biken und hab deshalb Zeit 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maertin (6. September 2021)

Irgendwie ist doch auch alles verfügbar was man so braucht, mit ner Runde Googlen und bisschen Geduld.

Sogar eine Video Anleitung zum Zerlegen gibt's von Newmen:


----------



## _cappuccino_ (6. September 2021)

Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht 😃


----------



## _cappuccino_ (8. September 2021)

Die MTRX Lager sind nun verbaut und das Spiel ist weg. Mal schauen wie lange sie halten 😃


----------



## Great Marvin (11. September 2021)

Grüß euch, 

habe leider das gleiche Problem mit meiner Fade Nabe... (4 Monate alt). 

Die C3 Lager hattet ihr jetzt nicht verbaut wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Die mit der Bezeichnung CN scheint es ja nirgends zum kaufen zu geben. 
Allerdings haben die C3 die gleiche Hersteller Nummer wie die bei Newmen aufgeführten CN🤔

Sind ja um einiges günstiger als so ein MTRX Lager... 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## _cappuccino_ (11. September 2021)

Nein... bei den aktuellen Fade Naben sind CN verbaut, wie bei Newmen unter Ersatzteile gelistet.






						Das interne Lagerspiel: alles was Sie wissen müssen
					

Das Lagerspiel wird durch den C-Code in der Lagerbezeichnung angegeben. Ein falsch gewähltes Lager kann die Funktion Ihres Lagers und Ihrer Maschine beeinträchtigen. In diesem Artikel erfahren Sie, wie Sie das Lagerspiel eines Lagers berechnen.



					shop.eriks.de
				





Der C-Code eines Lagers folgt im Anschluss an die vollständige Kennung. Letztere bezeichnet alle Merkmale des Lagers im Hinblick auf das Material, die Schmierung und dementsprechend auch das interne Lagerspiel. Dies sind die 5 am häufigsten vorkommenden C-Codes für das interne Lagerspiel: C1, C2, C3, C4 and C5.

Ein Lager, das mit einem C-Code gekennzeichnet ist, verfügt über zusätzliches internes Spiel. Dabei bietet ein Lager mit C1 das geringste zusätzliche Spiel, eines mit C5 das meiste. Das von einem C3-Lager gebotene Spiel wird als „Normalmaß“ betrachtet. Dementsprechend werden C3-Lager auch am häufigsten eingesetzt.

Die Klassen für radiales Spiel bei nicht eingebauten Lagern sind gemäß ISO-Norm festgelegt:


C2 - Spiel kleiner als normal
C0 of CN - Der Anwendungsstandard, bei dem mit den normalen empfohlenen Passungen und bei den üblichen Betriebsbedingungen das richtige Spiel verbleibt. Der C0-Code wird auf dem Lager nicht vermerkt.
C3 - Spiel größer als C0
C4 - Spiel größer als C2
C5 - Spiel größer als C4

Hab nun 200km auf den MTRX runter... bis jetzt halten sie


----------



## löösns (12. Dezember 2022)

Hallihallo

Wie gehts den MTRX Lagern heute? ODer gibt es sonst jemanden, der Alternativen kennt, die haltbarer sind? Meine Fade Naben am Stereo. 150 sind nach nicht einmal 2 Jahren und knapp 3000km durch. Ein Trauerspiel! 
Mein Verkäufer meint 3000 sei noch viel, der Herr von Newman schreibt ebenfalls, die Lager laufen gut, seien dafür schlecht gedichtet, ich soll Lager wechseln. Darf nicht wahr sein, oder?! 

Ich hätte gerne ein Lager, das 20 Jahre hält. So wie bisher alle Lager, die ich seit 20 Jahren an meinen Bikes habe. Bei Sommer, Winter, mit Druckreiniger und ohne! (Bisher, DT Swiss, Shimano und so ein billiges für 150 EUR der Radsatz. Der läuft auch nach 15 Jahren noch rund! Und war in meinem Kurierbike!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Empörung nicht so ganz. So ein (Newmen) Lager kostet 3-4 €. Einfach wechseln, ohne groß auf Gewährleistung zu machen und die nächsten 3000km fahren und akzeptieren.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (14. Dezember 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Empörung nicht so ganz. So ein (Newmen) Lager kostet 3-4 €. Einfach wechseln, ohne groß auf Gewährleistung zu machen und die nächsten 3000km fahren und akzeptieren.



Diese kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Direkt bei Newmen kann man diese Lager nicht erwerben. Bei einem Online Kauf eines Radsatzes steht man vor dem Problem woher man die Lager denn beziehen soll.
3000km ist nicht die Welt und fahren manche in paar Monaten.


----------



## travelgerd (14. Dezember 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Diese kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Direkt bei Newmen kann man diese Lager nicht erwerben. Bei einem Online Kauf eines Radsatzes steht man vor dem Problem woher man die Lager denn beziehen soll.
> 3000km ist nicht die Welt und fahren manche in paar Monaten.


Ehrlich gesagt kommen mir die Tränen. Bemühe halt mal die Tante Go...le". Fast jeder einschlägige Online-Versender bietet die Original Newmen Lager an.
Selbst nach wenigen Monaten wäre ein Invest von 3-4€/Lager verschmerzbar. Bikes für 8K oder mehr kaufen mit entsprechenden Laufrädern. Und dann wären die Kugellagerkosten zu hoch? Komm jetzt ......

Kleiner Tip: man kann die Lager auch selber wechseln. Man muss nicht jedesmal sein Bike zum Händler wuchten. Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Es geht um die Beschaffung der Lager. Diese CN Lager gibt es nicht in online zu kaufen und Newmen liefert nicht an Endkunden.

Wurde weiter oben schon diskutiert.


----------



## Zweizudrei (14. Dezember 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Empörung nicht so ganz. So ein (Newmen) Lager kostet 3-4 €. Einfach wechseln, ohne groß auf Gewährleistung zu machen und die nächsten 3000km fahren und akzeptieren.


Ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen. Es gibt viele Menschen, die nicht in der Lage oder gewillt sind, Lager zu wechseln oder damit rechnen, dass es bereits nach kurzer Zeit notwendig wird.

Wenn ich ein Laufrad für ca. 300 € kaufe, dann erwarte ich eigentlich eine längere Haltbarkeit. Genauso erwarte ich für einen Gebrauchsgegenstand etwas mehr Praxistauglichkeit. Wenn ich die Räder nicht kurz mit dem Gartenschlauch abspülen kann( aktuelle Aussage von Newmen), ohne das Wasser in die Naben/Lager eintritt, dann ist das Produkt für mich nicht tauglich. Ich möchte das auch vor dem Kauf wissen, damit ich eine für mich richtige Entscheidung treffen kann.

Ich bin hier mit Newmen und der Kommunikation nicht einverstanden. Daher habe ich dieses Jahr zwei LRS getauscht und werde so schnell nicht wieder auf diesen Hersteller zurrückgreifen. Hätte auch besser laufen können.


----------



## travelgerd (15. Dezember 2022)

*Meine Situation:*
Bike wird im Januar 2 Jahre alt, 4061km, Newmen Lager vorne in Fade Nabe gewechselt. Beide Lager waren noch nicht völlig reif zum Austausch, Rad lief aber mit Nabe über 2 Finger gehalten, schon spürbar rauher.

*Materialbedarf:* 2 Lager Newmen BB CB 17x26x5 *CN* LULH (@_cappuccino)! a) 4,95€ (noch nichtmal vom günstigsten Versender)
*Zeitbedarf für Wechsel: *mit Werkzeug und Ständer vorbereiten und wieder verräumen, aufräumen und sauber machen, ca. 20min (waren übrigens meine ersten gewechselten Nabenlager)

Ich frage mich schon, wo hier so ein Riesenproblem gesehen wird? Da für mich weder kostenmäßig, noch zeitmäßig eine nennenswerte Belastung.

Man kann auch unbedeutende Kleinigkeiten ganz gewaltig in der Bedeutung hochpushen.

PS, ein bisschen Polemik: Ich bin mir sicher, dass permanente "Nörgler", obwohl der Händler möglicherweise daran verdient, nicht allzugerne von eben jenem gesehen werden.


----------



## Zweizudrei (15. Dezember 2022)

...


----------

